# Non-cubans that taste like cubans?



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm genuinely interested to see if anyone has smoked any NC's that actually have roughly the same flavour as a specific Cuban cigar or brand?

I havn't come across any yet.
I'd love to hear of any Cigar X that tastes very similar to Cigar Y. Is it even possible?


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe there are a few NCs that have similar taste profiles to certain brands of CCs, CC's typically have a mellower, smoother flavor. Something I can only describe as a "richness" to the smoke. Typically, Cabaiguans (atleast the box I bought a while ago) seem to give off the same flavors, but they are not nearly as smooth as a say Bolivar BF.


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

@krevo81: man, Mr. Pepin sure gets around! Yet another brand I'd never heard of that he's involved in. lol.

The reviews of the Cabaiguans seem fairly positive, so I must try one out.
Is there a particular CC they remind you of?


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not really one specifically. The Cab's I have are about 1 year old now, and have a nice light sweet haylike flavor with lots of pepper mixed in.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

The only non-Cuban that has struck me as being Cubanesque is the Tatuaje brown label. If I have to say a particular Cuban it tasted like, I would say the old Jose L. Piedra (the brown-labelled ones). Not to downgrade Tatuaje, but the flavor was earthy and strong with a similarity to the robust Cuban twang the Piedras had. But that's the only time I remember thinking "Cuban?"


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

For me those cigars that taste similar to cuban smokes are a few made by Pepin Garcia. I cannot equate them to specific cuban cigars, mostly because there is so much difference in taste profiles among cuban cigars. I posted a review over in the NC review forum last night about the Habana Leon made by Pepin Garcia. In the robusto I smoked yesterday, I was able to pick out many flavors and characteristics very similar to cuban cigars. But, I can't say which cigar it is most like. I do know that Pepin Garcia said when he made the Habana Leon, he was trying to replicate the flavor profile of the Partagas SD4. I have smoked the SD4 and find no close similarities, not even in the strength.


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

I've actually yet to sample a Pepin cigar (I think... but he's had his hands on so many... so who knows).
Is he the only blender out there attempting to emulate the cuban "taste"? Is it even really possible?
I do find it amazing that even with the same seed on a relatively "nearby" island that tobacco can taste so different; maybe it just can't be done?????


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

llatsni said:


> I'm genuinely interested to see if anyone has smoked any NC's that actually have roughly the same flavour as a specific Cuban cigar or brand?


Nope, not me. :nono:


----------



## coopesc2000 (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think there is a comparision. Its like comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## penguinva (Jan 21, 2009)

*With my limited experience with Cubans, the only NC's I've found that come close are the DPG My Father and Mi Barrio - the My Father has a very smooth, creamy taste with overtones of fruit and flowers, that I've found in the Cubans. The Mi Barrio is a little spicier but has a lot of the same attributes. The Cubao Lamcero is another one that has a similar profile. These are the only ones I've found that seem to come close.*


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm not sure. That "twang" is unique


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

llatsni said:


> I've actually yet to sample a Pepin cigar (I think... but he's had his hands on so many... so who knows).
> Is he the only blender out there attempting to emulate the cuban "taste"? Is it even really possible?
> I do find it amazing that even with the same seed on a relatively "nearby" island that tobacco can taste so different; maybe it just can't be done?????


Pepin is THE MAN!

Do they have any lingering around in Ireland?


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always hear that the Tatuajes are some of the closest to cubans. I myself do not have that much experience with either, just going of other reads.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i havent come across any... maybe something from pepin or pinar del rio habano SG


----------



## jerseysmoker (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm going to have to say that J.R. cigar make a pretty damn good fake and they are super cheap.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been told that some small shops in Miami come close. However, I've never been so I'm not sure.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

coopesc2000 said:


> I don't think there is a comparision. Its like comparing apples to oranges.


Got to agree with this after having smoked enough CC's to determine that there is a certain taste of good Cubans that cannot be copied by NC's. There are some great domestic brands that are probably as good as some CC's like a Padilla 1932 or a Tat,,,Cab,,,,Illusione and Pepins or RP.


----------



## TheBigNasty (Dec 18, 2008)

IMO some Pepins (esp Tats) and Padrons are somewhat similar to the profile of Cubans.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

llatsni said:


> I've actually yet to sample a Pepin cigar (I think... but he's had his hands on so many... so who knows).
> Is he the only blender out there attempting to emulate the cuban "taste"? Is it even really possible?
> I do find it amazing that even with the same seed on a relatively "nearby" island that tobacco can taste so different; maybe it just can't be done?????


This is probably the only age-old question where the answer is simply "no."


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

To me most Pepins, Illusiones, Tats, Padillas and on and on, but these stronger, fuller body spicy cigars don't taste like Cuban cigars to me. I think they have much more flavor then most Cuban cigars and are better. Just what I think.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> To me most Pepins, Illusiones, Tats, Padillas and on and on, but these stronger, fuller body spicy cigars don't taste like Cuban cigars to me. I think they have much more flavor then most Cuban cigars and are better. Just what I think.


Funny how tastes differ. I don't think they taste anything like Cubans either, but I like Cubans much, much (^10) more. I've never met a Cuban so strong, peppery and spicy as any of those, or with any of their other flavors. I've never finished an Illusione, Tatuaje brown label, DPG Cuban Classic or any of the sort, but I can and will suck down any of Cuba's strongest. I've enjoyed the Cabaiguan Guapo and La Riqueza, but they don't taste in any way Cuban to me.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> Funny how tastes differ. I don't think they taste anything like Cubans either, but I like Cubans much, much (^10) more. I've never met a Cuban so strong, peppery and spicy as any of those, or with any of their other flavors. I've never finished an Illusione, Tatuaje brown label, DPG Cuban Classic or any of the sort, but I can and will suck down any of Cuba's strongest. I've enjoyed the Cabaiguan Guapo and La Riqueza, but they don't taste in any way Cuban to me.


Yes I have a box of Cabaiguan Guapo, and the smallest La Riqueza has a lot of flavor for its sizes, both very good cigars!

There have only been 2 Cuban Cigars I have smoked, that while I was smoking I thought "now this is a damn good cigar" and yes I have smoked more then 2 Cubans LOL.. The first one was a RyJ No2 Tubo, have smoked some more of these but the first was the best by far. The 2nd one was the Cohiba Maduro, now that was a great cigar!

But I will still stick to my Nicaraguan Puros, I think for the most part they have a richer flavor.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

I've had a handful of NCs that might have similar flavors present but usually they are very subtle and not nearly as pronounced as their Cuban counterpart. Usually the NC that are bold flavor-wise are also much more harsh than a CC. 

I'm thinking specifically of DPG/Tatuajue smokes. They have lots of complex flavor which is comparable to a Cuban but they burn my nose in a way that CCs just don't. 

I agree with those who have said it's like comparing apples to oranges. What makes CCs so good is their ability to be very bold in flavor and at the same time very smooth/mild. I've found that even the strongest of Cuban cigars are still very mellow.

My suggestion would be to try some of the high-end Dominicans instead of Nicaraguan puros. In my opinion, Dominican tobacco is a lot smoother and has the ability to be quite complex and full-flavored at the same time. Litto Gomez makes some excellent stuff, or see if you can track down some Opus X


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

Don Pepin Cuban Classic Figurado


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

i think a good padron 2000 or 5000 is similer to only mabe 2 cubans and they are of the cheaper range.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I find myself in agreement with most of what has been said in this thread about the topic. There are several non cuban cigars which have similar flavors and notes but, in the main, a cuban cigar is a cuban cigar, and a non-cuban is what it is. I like tatuajes for what they are, and when I taste a cuban like flavor while smoking them, I figure that is a bonus to a cigar that is already excellent.


----------



## penguinva (Jan 21, 2009)

donp said:


> I find myself in agreement with most of what has been said in this thread about the topic. There are several non cuban cigars which have similar flavors and notes but, in the main, a cuban cigar is a cuban cigar, and a non-cuban is what it is. I like tatuajes for what they are, and when I taste a cuban like flavor while smoking them, I figure that is a bonus to a cigar that is already excellent.


*Me too! I agree with the above - Cubans are different but not better or worse. I love the Cubans and I love the non-Cubans - "variety is the spice of life" . They are equally good (or bad!) - having the option to enjoy the difference is one of my joys in life! I think it is more important whether it is a good ciger than where it originated. The DPG "MY FATHER" is the only one that I've found even comes fairly close and it still is noticably different.*


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

My (limited) experience was telling me no, and you guys seem to have confirmed it!

I do like one or two NC's, but most leave me wanting, perhaps especially the expensive ones.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

All truly Cuban made cigars are "Puros", therefore, there are no others cigars that taste like Cuban Cigars. It's the same for "Puros" from any other country, Nic., The Dom., Hon., and so on. No other cigar from any other country taste like a "puro" made from a specific country!!!


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> All truly Cuban made cigars are "Puros", therefore, there are no others cigars that taste like Cuban Cigars. It's the same for "Puros" from any other country, Nic., The Dom., Hon., and so on. No other cigar from any other country taste like a "puro" made from a specific country!!!


I don't get your logic... I agree that in most peoples subjective estimation most NC's don't taste like Cubans. But all cigars are made with tobacco, some NC's use cuban seed and some blenders say they are aiming for a Cuban taste profile. It just seems like it should be possible.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

llatsni said:


> I don't get your logic... I agree that in most peoples subjective estimation most NC's don't taste like Cubans. But all cigars are made with tobacco, some NC's use cuban seed and some blenders say they are aiming for a Cuban taste profile. It just seems like it should be possible.


Smoke some CCs and you will understand. All wine is made from grapes but there is a world of difference in Ripple, a north Calif Merot, French Burgundy and Mouton-Rothchild.

If a friend handed me an unbanded cigar and my first thought is WOW. My second thought would be; is it a CC. There is a difference in both taste, and what I would call balance. That is the only way I know to describe it. Once you smoke them, you will understand. Then you will be saving your change like the rest of us on here... If cigars have a slope, ISOMs are a cliff.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

llatsni said:


> I don't get your logic... I agree that in most peoples subjective estimation most NC's don't taste like Cubans. But all cigars are made with tobacco, some NC's use cuban seed and some blenders say they are aiming for a Cuban taste profile. It just seems like it should be possible.


The word "Puro" means only tobacco grown on the island in question are used for the filler, binder and wrapper. Seeds from Cuba grown anywhere else does not produce tobacco that taste like that same seed grown in Cuba. The specific Micro-Climate and the Soils of the various valley's where tobacco is grown have a huge effect on how the tobacco will taste.

The same is true if you took pure Honduran Tobacco Seed and planted it in Cuba. The flavors from the tobacco produced would be different than tobaccos grown with that same seed in Honduras.

Don't forget the fact that most NC Cigars are not "Puros", they are blends of tobacco from different countries.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

heres one for the books. if you like a Cuban cohiba you have to try a ANDROS, its %100 cuban seed made in the DR.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> The word "Puro" means only tobacco grown on the island in question are used for the filler, binder and wrapper. Seeds from Cuba grown anywhere else does not produce tobacco that taste like that same seed grown in Cuba. The specific Micro-Climate and the Soils of the various valley's where tobacco is grown have a huge effect on how the tobacco will taste.
> 
> The same is true if you took pure Honduran Tobacco Seed and planted it in Cuba. The flavors from the tobacco produced would be different than tobaccos grown with that same seed in Honduras.
> 
> Don't forget the fact that most NC Cigars are not "Puros", they are blends of tobacco from different countries.


im sorry but growing up on a farm I'll have to disagree with you. thats like saying beef stake tomatoes from Florida wont taste the same if grown in Texas. for that matter why is it that using the same seeds as a farm 2 miles away your crop dont turn out as good.


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Jonesee said:


> Smoke some CCs and you will understand. All wine is made from grapes but there is a world of difference in Ripple, a north Calif Merot, French Burgundy and Mouton-Rothchild.


Cubans are all I smoke really  although the Davidoff Millenium Robustos lying in my humidor might disagree with me.



JohnnyFlake said:


> The word "Puro" means only tobacco grown on the island in question are used for the filler, binder and wrapper. Seeds from Cuba grown anywhere else does not produce tobacco that taste like that same seed grown in Cuba. The specific Micro-Climate and the Soils of the various valley's where tobacco is grown have a huge effect on how the tobacco will taste...


I get the puro thing; I'm over-simplifying I know... but I'm just amazed at the difference a few hundred miles makes. Like, it makes some sense to me that French grapes grown in New Zealand taste different to their parents, but most people would be hard pressed to tell the difference between a good gamay from france or switzerland.

Anyhow... Its obvious Cubans are just so much better


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

docruger said:


> im sorry but growing up on a farm I'll have to disagree with you. thats like saying beef stake tomatoes from Florida wont taste the same if grown in Texas. for that matter why is it that using the same seeds as a farm 2 miles away your crop dont turn out as good.


Well my friend, you can certainly disagree all you want, and you are not disagreeing with me, I am just passing on what the true tobacco experts in this world have been telling us for years. Personally, I agree with them!

I don't know about tomatoes grown in Florida vs tomatoes grown in Texas, but I do know that the very same grapes grown in different parts of the world as well as different parts of the same state or country, will produce wines that taste differently, although processed exactly the same. It's the differences in soil and the micro-climate in each area that creates the differences in flavor!


----------



## txraddoc (Jun 7, 2007)

CigarmanTim said:


> Hmmm not sure. That "twang" is unique


Agreed. I've tasted nothing NC that tastes like a cuban. That is one of the things that I think is so enjoyable; that they taste so different.


----------



## TheBigNasty (Dec 18, 2008)

txraddoc said:


> Agreed. I've tasted nothing NC that tastes like a cuban. That is one of the things that I think is so enjoyable; that they taste so different.


The twang is just that the ISOMs are not aged like NC's are.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> The word "Puro" means only tobacco grown on the island in question are used for the filler, binder and wrapper. Seeds from Cuba grown anywhere else does not produce tobacco that taste like that same seed grown in Cuba. The specific Micro-Climate and the Soils of the various valley's where tobacco is grown have a huge effect on how the tobacco will taste.
> 
> The same is true if you took pure Honduran Tobacco Seed and planted it in Cuba. The flavors from the tobacco produced would be different than tobaccos grown with that same seed in Honduras.
> 
> Don't forget the fact that most NC Cigars are not "Puros", they are blends of tobacco from different countries.


There are now a lot of Nicaraguan Puros out there and a few Dominican Puros out there as well. And so very good damn sticks as well!

I know there are a lot of guys on here that just smoke Cubans and think nothing is better then them. I on the other hand smoke s lot of Nicaraguans and think nothing is better then them.

I have smoked many Cubans, only a couple that I thought WOW. And one is a high dollar stick that I couldn't buy a lot of, even if they did sell them at my local B&M.

Those that think nothing is worth smoking then a Cuban I say go grab a hand full of the top rated non-Cubans and give them a new chance. You might just be surprised.

And other then that keep smoking what you like.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

TheBigNasty said:


> The twang is just that the ISOMs are not aged like NC's are.


Incorrect. When aged, the twang is even more enjoyable.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I came on this thread looking for something that tastes like the Cuban Cohiba. I've smoked a few of them and they have a strong spiciness (I think that's what it is) that I haven't tasted anywhere else. For me it's my WOW stick. It was previously mentioned that the Andros has a similar flavor profile. I've never heard of them . Do you know who carries them and any others that might be similar?


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

6clicks said:


> I came on this thread looking for something that tastes like the Cuban Cohiba. I've smoked a few of them and they have a strong spiciness (I think that's what it is) that I haven't tasted anywhere else. For me it's my WOW stick. It was previously mentioned that the Andros has a similar flavor profile. I've never heard of them . Do you know who carries them and any others that might be similar?


 you can get them at famous.


----------



## hsmunoz (Sep 23, 2008)

I have smoked many different sticks, and I ran into one recently that tasted like an aged cuban. I could tell it was not a cuban, but it did have that thick volume of smoke without the harshness that comes with it in NC's. It was a Kristoff Croillo ligero. I was pretty impressed with the flavor, and overall It reminded me of an R&J Short Churchill.


----------



## z0nar (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, just to clear something up...Cubans...are not BETTER than everything produced outside of Cuba...

If given the choice all Habanos for the rest of my life, or all non-Habanos...I would choose the latter. There are simply too many choices, too many ****ing quality smokes, and too many quality blenders producing sticks that are "arguably" better than many Habanos.

There are no cigars...produced outside of Cuba...that taste "like" a Cuban. Just like with puros from Nicaragua, the Dominican, etc. there is a DISTINCT and UNIQUE flavor profile that can only be distinguished from smoking them.

Give me an opus with a year, a Padron 80th, or hell...I can't find anything that contains that chocalatly smoothness that comes from DPG Serie JJ maduro from Cuba.

Ultra-prem's aside, Padron 64's in the maduro wrapper are consistently phenomenal...fresh...something that can't be said about the overwhelmingly mediocre crap fresh from Cuba.

Now, all that aside...a Cuban (then again don't assume just ANY Cuban) with 5+ years of age on it, is borderline religious...but **** guys, I like smoking NOW!  Not to say that I don't have a cabinet or two that has been curiously "forgotten" about ;D

And to the poster that said JR Cuban counterfeits are close?!?!?!!?!?!??!

Please, please...for god's sake please...don't ever make that connection again.

I'll give you a true Sublime, and JR's version...then realize the error of your ways.

Besides, everyone stock up on your Habanos now...embargo withing 24 months IMO will be lifted...the 2nd boom will be upon us...as well as the ABSOLUTE WORST QUALITY IN CUBAN CIGARS IN FOREVER.

Time for an NNSU Cohiba panatela


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

llatsni said:


> I'm genuinely interested to see if anyone has smoked any NC's that actually have roughly the same flavour as a specific Cuban cigar or brand?
> 
> I havn't come across any yet.
> I'd love to hear of any Cigar X that tastes very similar to Cigar Y. Is it even possible?


I really felt that a DPG Vegas Cubana with a little age on it matched the flavor profile. Of course it was missing that twang, but it was close to the flavor without being one of the other Pepin powerhouses.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I have just discovered that the Tatuaje Havana verocu #9 from Holt's smells (pre-light) and tastes to me exactly like a Cuban Cohiba. Note the words "to me" and "exactly". When I smoke a Tat I cannot tell the two apart. Your taste and opinion may vary and that's fine with me but I'm really happy with my findings. I can see why the Tats are so popular.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> It's the differences in soil and the micro-climate in each area that creates the differences in flavor!


While I believe certain tobacco has its own inherent flavor, I agree with JohnnyFlake here. In winemaking, the effect of the land on the grape is called "terroir".


----------



## bimmian (Jul 13, 2009)

JJG said:


> I've had a handful of NCs that might have similar flavors present but usually they are very subtle and not nearly as pronounced as their Cuban counterpart. Usually the NC that are bold flavor-wise are also much more harsh than a CC.
> 
> I'm thinking specifically of DPG/Tatuajue smokes. They have lots of complex flavor which is comparable to a Cuban but they burn my nose in a way that CCs just don't.
> 
> ...


You hit it on the head, I agree with the above assessment, IMHO. I smoked a LG Chisel the other night, and I thought "I wonder if maybe they're cutting up some ISOMs and using a filler leaf or two to make their blend", I liked it so much... But it still doesn't quite have "IT". The slight harshness and "nostril burn" you pointed out is spot on, in my limited experience.


----------



## mugzy (Jul 8, 2009)

I have smoked some pretty good fake cubans....


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

coopesc2000 said:


> I don't think there is a comparision. Its like comparing apples to oranges.


 yeap, if I want a cunban tast I'll get an cuban


----------



## SCS (Aug 11, 2009)

> im sorry but growing up on a farm I'll have to disagree with you. thats like saying beef stake tomatoes from Florida wont taste the same if grown in Texas. for that matter why is it that using the same seeds as a farm 2 miles away your crop dont turn out as good.


The Vidalia Onion Committee, GA Dept. of Agriculture, and USDA would disagree with you. 


> Did you know the discovery of our now-famous sweet onions was actually a fluke? Farmers in the 1930s were disappointed with results from traditional row crops like cotton and tobacco. Looking for a new "cash cow," they planted onions. Imagine their surprise when the fledgling crop turned out sweet instead of hot like regular onions! Vidalia Onions History - The Vidalia Onion Committee - Paragraph one.





> So, what is it about Vidalias that makes them so sweet? _Southeast Georgia's mild climate, the area's sandy, low sulfur soil,_ exclusive seed varieties, and precise farming practices make this original sweet onion mild and flavorful. Today, Vidalia onions are a seasonal treat anticipated each spring by millions of consumers coast to coast. Vidalia Onions History - The Vidalia Onion Committee - Paragraph five (emphasis mine).





> _In 1945, analysis of the sulfur compounds in onions (the compound that makes people cry when an onion is cut) resulted in breeders being able to develop a sweet onion._ These onions are spring and summer onions, high in water and sugar content, and known for their sweet mild flavor. They don't store as well as other onion varieties do, but they offer a distinctive variation in flavor and have become very popular. VIDALIA ONION BROS History of the Vidalia Onion - Recent History, paragraph five (emphasis mine).


That's just one relatively well known example of both crop breeding and climate / soil conditions producing a crop that tastes significantly different from other varieties. By accident farmers discovered that the sandy, low sulfur soil in parts of Southeast GA produced a milder, sweeter onion. From there the onion growers in Southeast GA and other sweet onion growing regions with similar soil & climate began breeding onion varieties that absorbed less sulfur from the soil. The combination of the two has yielded the current sweet onions our taste buds know.

In the same way, Cuban tobacco gets its unique flavor from both plant genetics, and geography (soil & climate). Cuban seed tobacco was a good start in growing regions with similar geography, but you still have to breed the plant to take advantage of the geography in which it will be grown.

You can really taste this in non-Cuban wrapper leaf. Sumatra, Cameroon, Connecticut Shade & Broadleaf, Honduran Corojo, Honduran Crillollo, etc. all have very distinctive flavor profiles.


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

To me they taste exactly like ISOM Cohibas. What they taste like to you is for you to determine. That's what personal preferences are all about. I have smoked only a handfull of various Cubans but I can't really say thay they all have any particular similarity in taste. Most of them weren't as good as many of the non Cubans that I smoke regularly. That, of course is my personal observation, which I'm satisfied with. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Snake Hips said:


> The only non-Cuban that has struck me as being Cubanesque is the Tatuaje brown label. If I have to say a particular Cuban it tasted like, I would say the old Jose L. Piedra (the brown-labelled ones). Not to downgrade Tatuaje, but the flavor was earthy and strong with a similarity to the robust Cuban twang the Piedras had. But that's the only time I remember thinking "Cuban?"


I smoked JLP Conserva the other day that has about 3 years of age on it, and I thought to myself that it tasted a lot like the Padilla 68 I smoked a month ago. I'm thinking the JLP's taste like Nic's and not the other way around. They are different from my other CC's. 
Occasionally I find some similarities, but for the most part CC's and NC's are unique to themselves. I don't try to find an NC that tastes like CC. If I want that CC taste I smoke a CC.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Arnie said:


> I smoked JLP Conserva the other day that has about 3 years of age on it, and I thought to myself that it tasted a lot like the Padilla 68 I smoked a month ago.


It's funny you say this. I think the Padilla Achilles has a similar flavour profile as the JLP Cremas. I get lots of chocolate hints from both cigars.


----------



## Big Bluto (May 14, 2008)

Tatuaje Reserva J21 comes close to the flavor of a ISOM, but doesn't have the twang.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

llatsni said:


> I'm genuinely interested to see if anyone has smoked any NC's that actually have roughly the same flavour as a specific Cuban cigar or brand?
> 
> I havn't come across any yet.
> I'd love to hear of any Cigar X that tastes very similar to Cigar Y. Is it even possible?


Cubans definately have their own flavor profile. The closest that I have found is the Tatuaje 03 - it is the first generation seed grown tobacco in Nic. It has some of the cuban flavors in it - a bit more full - but still some cuban hints


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Got to agree with this after having smoked enough CC's to determine that there is a certain taste of good Cubans that cannot be copied by NC's. There are some great domestic brands that are *probably as good as some CC's like a Padilla 1932 or a Tat,,,Cab,,,,Illusione and Pepins or RP.*




Good points Gary---I was just thinking the same thing...:smoke2:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Arnie said:


> I smoked JLP Conserva the other day that has about 3 years of age on it, and I thought to myself that it tasted a lot like the Padilla 68 I smoked a month ago. I'm thinking the JLP's taste like Nic's and not the other way around. They are different from my other CC's.
> Occasionally I find some similarities, but for the most part CC's and NC's are unique to themselves. I don't try to find an NC that tastes like CC. If I want that CC taste I smoke a CC.


I wish it were that easy. I'd be a happy man if I could just smoke a CC. Any CC is on my dream list and it looks like it's going to be there for a long time.


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

No such thing.... 

/thread


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Reading this whole thread makes me even more inclined to believe that Cuban soil is indeed different which is why the tobacco "tastes different" and the original question was if there was an NC cigar that might imitate that taste. I have come across several that "reminded" me of that certain Cuban taste,,,but my taste is not the same as everyone else. When trying to distiinguish one cigar from another we have to remind ourselves that we are different,,,we are passionate about what we like and at times we even get a little heated in our passion. If someone "feels" that when they smoke a certain cigar it tastes like a cuban cigar I say great,,,and hopefully it was a $4 cigar instead of a $10 one. I get to chuckling when I see brothers get a bit antagonistic with each other and thier brands of cigars,,,what they think is best or better. I really wish I loved a Cremosa and thought it was comparable to a Cuban,,,how good would life be? Unfortunately, I tend to like the expensive cigars just like my wife loves to buy expensive shoes. I don't have a chance, do I?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Smoke enough of any puro and you'll find the tobacco has different characteristics between the puros. Because CCs are all Cubans and supposedly nothing else has any % of cuban tobacco then nothing else will really taste like a CC.

Notice I didnt use the terms better or worse, just not the same.

I'd be curious to know of the many here who posit that "such and such cigar tastes just like a Cuban" have consumed more than say 50 cubans from legitimate sources. Because I've smoked every one of the cigars mentioned as being like CCs and I would hesitate to even apply the term Cuban lite to most of them. I'd also want to know which CCs and with how much age. There are simply to many dimensions in this puzzle for simple comparisons.

I've smoked a lot of NCs. I've smoked a lot of CCs. Both have their good points but I would hesitate to say they have similarities in taste. And I'm making a trip to my local shop tomorrow just to double check because if Tats, *ANY TAT*, taste lin any way like any Cohiba of any age I will:

A. Eat my hat
B. Apologize profusely
C. Have found a cigar that I can smoke only that for the rest of my life.\


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

Bryan, dont even waste your time...

its apples and oranges. 

Even though taste is subjective, the Soil doesnt lie, lol


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

A few observations and thoughts, 

1. Stop f-ing saying ISOM.
2. No NC tastes like a CC Cohiba. Saying such a thing would be on the same level as saying you think apple juice tastes like orange juice. 
3. E.A.B.O.D


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

I once had a glass of Apple juice that tasted like orange juice. 
I was very confuzzed :dunno: then I looked at the date on the bottle and saw it was WAAAY past expiration. Explained a lot.

Never say never.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

clampdown said:


> A few observations and thoughts,
> 
> 1. Stop f-ing saying ISOM.
> 2. No NC tastes like a CC Cohiba. Saying such a thing would be on the same level as saying you think apple juice tastes like orange juice.
> 3. E.A.B.O.D


Sorry to be ignorant here, but what's wrong with ISOM? and what does E.A.B.O.D. stand for?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cubans have a distinct taste, that only they do...

_However..._ I think that Tats, Illusione, & the La Riqueza most closely resemble a CC IMO...

Ecspecially the La Riqueza... It's fab!!! It might actually be _underpriced_... I've had sticks that were over $20 that don't touch it, & here, most sizes sell under $10. Just my :2 though.

PHJ + DPG = :dude:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Arnie said:


> Sorry to be ignorant here, but what's wrong with ISOM? and what does E.A.B.O.D. stand for?


Most smokers of Cuban cigars find the term silly. You are smoking a Cuban cigar, not an Island south of Miami. Besides, how many islands are there that are south of Miami? I prefer to call them what they are, Cuban cigars.

I have no idea what E.A.B.O.D. stands for.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Arnie said:


> Sorry to be ignorant here, but what's wrong with ISOM? and what does E.A.B.O.D. stand for?


Its not ignorant if you don't know, only if you refuse to learn. No harm no foul. CC or cuban cigar is prolly the preferred term these days I think. EABOD is an inside joke kinda thing, the people he wrote it for got it.


----------

